# [Damn small linux] DSL startet nur in runlevel 2



## mc_gulasch (2. Juli 2006)

Hi Forum,

ich hab mir Damn Small Linux 2.4 (DSL) auf meinem alten Laptop installiert und die Installation verlief auch vollkommen problemlos, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er nur
im Runlevel 2, also Shell-Version, hochfährt... 
Hat jemand von Euch Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte, bzw. was ich wo umstellen
muss, damit es läuft? Bin leider noch recht neu in der Linux-Welt und ein ausserdem
etwas verwöhnter SuSE Anwender  
(Der Laptop ist ein Dell Latitude mit 64 RAM ... MHZ fallen mir leider grad nicht ein.)

Vielen Dank schonmal für jede Idee

Gulasch


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Wird standardmaessig in RunLevel 2 gestartet oder musst Du das selbst angeben damit Linux ueberhaupt funktioniert?

Falls ersteres der Fall ist, dann schau doch mal in die /etc/inittab, dort kannst Du den Default RunLevel einstellen.
Du duerftest da dann diese Zeile finden:

```
id:2:initdefault:
```
Da ich nicht glaube, dass DSL ueber X verfuegt macht RunLevel 5 keinen Sinn, dementsprechend empfehle ich Dir RunLevel 3 zu nutzen.

RunLevel 2 kann aber auch durchaus in Ordnung sein, denn dieser kann frei eingestellt werden und ist nicht naeher definiert. Daher koennte ich mir vorstellen, dass das schon der richtige RunLevel fuer Damn Small Linux sein koennte.


			
				RedHat - Init RunLevels hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 0 — Halt
> 1 — Single-user mode
> 2 — Not used (user-definable)
> 3 — Full multi-user mode
> ...


Was stoert Dich denn an RunLevel 2?

Nachtrag: Dich stoert es anscheinend, dass Linux in die Shell bootet. Wie gesagt, ich denke nicht, dass DSL den X-Server enthaelt, sonst waer es nicht mehr "damn small". 
Und mit 64MB RAM wird es eh eng wenn Du eine grafische Oberflaeche willst, also mit KDE wird es dann auf jeden Fall nichts.


----------



## mc_gulasch (2. Juli 2006)

Cool, werd´s ausprobieren und Bescheid geben. Was mich an RL2 stört, ist, dass ich keine graphische Oberfläche habe, was das anschauen von Bilder bspw. etwas kompliziert macht. Ausserdem hat DSL einen recht geilen Desktop, den ich eigentlich gerne nutzen würde. 
Übrigens: DSL hat X und RL 5 ist def. möglich bei DSL...nur leider grad nicht für mich :-(
Wie müsst ich denn X einstellen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Manuell solltest Du X ueber *startx* starten koennen.
Vorher will dieses natuerlich noch konfiguriert werden. Je nachdem welcher X-Server dabei ist wird dies ueber *xf86config* (XFree86) oder *xorgconfig* (X.org) erledigt.

Wie gesagt, um direkt in die grafische Oberflaeche zu booten musst Du RunLevel 5 waehlen, wenn dieser denn ueberhaupt entsprechend konfiguriert ist.

Um das einfach mal zu testen kannst Du beim Booten auch einfach mal die Zahl 5 als Boot-Parameter angeben.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Bevor Dennis sich die Finger wund tippt, kannst Du z.b. auch hier nachlesen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mc_gulasch (3. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Hinweise, nur leider bringen sie mir nix. Die Files, die in dem Tutorial aufgelistet sind, gibt es nicht und beim Starten von xsetup.sh tut sich leider nix. Boote ich nur mit der Live-CD, klappt alles ganz prima. Bin jetzt sogar von DSL 2.4 auf 3.1 umgestiegen, aber auch da kickt mich die installierte Version nach dem reboot in das Runlevel 2.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2006)

Und startx funktioniert (nach dem Du Dich eingelogt hast) auch nicht?


----------



## mc_gulasch (6. Juli 2006)

Bei "startx" passiert zwar was, aber der Screen der erscheint ist nichtmal 800x600 groß (was ist das nächst kleinere?) und man sieht auch nur Grün als Hintergrund mit roten senkrechten flimmernden Streifen. Ich hab auch keine Config-Dateien, in denen ich irgendwas einstellen könnte. 
Ein weiterer Versuch war, während die Live-CD lief von der aus zu installieren, in der Hoffnung, dass die (funktionierenden) Einstellungen übernommen werden. Leider Fehlanzeige. 
Werd mal weiterhacken.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2006)

Die nächst kleinere Auflösung müsste 640x480 sein..... aber auch damit müsstest Du ein klares Blid bekommen.
Zumindest wissen wir nun dass der X-Server installiert ist.
Offensichtlich ist die Konfiguration aber zu Deinem Monitor und/oder Deiner Grafikkarte inkompatibel.
Dass könnte auch der Grund sein warum der X-Server nicht automatisch startet (Du also im falschem Runlevel landest).

Kann es sein dass Du Dein Problem auch schon im DSL-Forum gepostet hast?


----------



## mc_gulasch (7. Juli 2006)

Genau, das mit der Konfiguration hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich finde eben keine Konfigurationsdatei...das ist das Problem!

Yup, 'dude' im DSL.-Forum bin ich ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2006)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Yup, 'dude' im DSL.-Forum bin ich ;-)


Habe ich mir doch fast gedacht..... der Fall ist einfach zu ähnlich. 


			
				cbagger01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Try booting from livecd with a command at the boot prompt like:
> 
> fb800x600
> 
> Does it work?





			
				dude hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Yes, without probs...looks soooo nice ;-)
> 
> What can I do now?


Mit Framebuffer funktioniert es also.
So weit ich weiss, kann man diese Angabe auch in der Konfigurationsdatei vom Bootmanager machen.
Damit sollte dann das Problem ja behoben sein.
Wenn Du noch sagst welchen Bootmanger Du verwendest, kann Dennis Dir ja evtl. sagen was Du wo und wie machen musst (ich müsste selbst erst suchen).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juli 2006)

Beim LILO kann es entweder bei den globalen Optionen angegeben werden, oder aber beim eigentlich Image. Aber wenn es eh immer benoetigt wird werden die globalen Optionen wohl sinnvoller sein.
Beim GRUB weiss ich es auch nicht, der ist bisher immer an mir vorbeigezogen, auch das LFS was jetzt bei mir laeuft hat LILO, obwohl das Buch eigentlich GRUB vorsieht.


----------



## mc_gulasch (8. Juli 2006)

Ach ja, das gute LFS...ich beneide jeden, der die Zeit und Muse dafür aufbringt. Ich hab es mir schon so oft vorgenommen, die Pakete für die erste Lektion runtergeladen, aber dann kam immer irgendwas (Faulheit?) dazwischen. 
Zurück zum Thema: Ich habe GRUB...wenn ihr mir jetzt noch verraten könntet, wo generell die Config-Dateien für den Bootmanager sind, bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings dürfte das wohl nicht das größte Problem im Zeitalter von Google darstellen 
Werde es morgen oder übermorgen mal antesten (Laptop grad nicht dabei) und Rückmeldung geben. Danke auf jeden Falls schon mal für die Mühen!


----------

